# Paphiopedilum Moquettianum 'Pine Knot' X Self



## Ghosthunt64 (Jun 9, 2012)

Got this in spike at Carter and Holmes this past Friday. It's a Paphiopedilum Moquettianum 'Pine Knot' X Self. Here are some photos:

The plant itself:






Flower after 1 night:





2 nights:





3 nights:





4 nights:





Today:





Back, showing growth tip:





and, finally, down the pouch. (Don't see this much).:





Hopefully, the next bloom will be flatter.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2012)

And more buds to come!


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Jun 9, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> And more buds to come!



Indeed. 'Tis the way with Cochlopetalums.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 9, 2012)

That's a great looking bloom on a healthy plant!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 9, 2012)

Classic moquettianum, very nice.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2012)

Cool flower!!!!


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Jul 16, 2012)

Would it be considered spam to post an update when the next flower opens, or there's another fan? And speaking of which...





Flower #2. I let this one mature before now, probably 2-3 weeks old.





The new fan is starting to, probably 0.5 cm tall.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 16, 2012)

These 'Pink Knot' selfings have always been consistently nice formed flowers.


----------



## John M (Jul 16, 2012)

Ghosthunt64 said:


> Would it be considered spam to post an update when the next flower opens, or there's another fan?



Nope. This is not considered spam. We love to see photo updates. So, post away. Thanks!:clap:

It's a nice moquetteanum!:drool:

BTW: Would you mind updating your profile so that your general location is shown on the upper right corner of your posts, please. It helps to put comments and information into context to know roughly where someone is located. Thanks!


----------



## nikv (Jul 16, 2012)

Orchid photos spam? I think not. Thanks very much for posting!


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Jul 16, 2012)

John M said:


> BTW: Would you mind updating your profile so that your general location is shown on the upper right corner of your posts, please. It helps to put comments and information into context to know roughly where someone is located. Thanks!



Okay, did. I live close enough to make Carter & Holmes a day trip.

Meanwhile, interesting note: this flower is a little lopsided. On the short side, there is a horn on the back of the pouch. The horn is on the side the bud was resting on the previous flower. The other side got more sun. Just liked that set of coincidences. And I thought the 2nd flower was supposed to be better!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, that's the theory...

Actually, not so much the second flower, but the second blooming.


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Jul 16, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Well, that's the theory...
> 
> Actually, not so much the second flower, but the second blooming.



Touchè...


----------



## John M (Jul 17, 2012)

That's right; first flower on the second blooming is thought to be better than anything from the first blooming. 

Thanks for updating your profile. Man! I've love to be close enough to C&H to do day trips!


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Aug 20, 2012)

Flower #3

This was actually a couple weeks ago, Then school started. Meanwhile, the new growth has taken off like a weed. It's grown a lot since then, and it now producing a third leaf.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 20, 2012)

Cool!

Ramon


----------



## chrismende (Aug 21, 2012)

You are having such fun with this! It's fun to reexperience the early collector exuberance! I love cochlopetalums in general. Good purchase!


----------



## Cochlopetalum (Aug 22, 2012)

Is it just the flash or are the leaves really that pale, almost white ?.


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Aug 22, 2012)

Probably an overexposure, I was using natural light.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2012)

Cochlopetalum said:


> Is it just the flash or are the leaves really that pale, almost white ?.


Hmmm.. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## eaborne (Aug 23, 2012)

Great play by play!


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Jul 29, 2013)

A lot of you seemed interested in having updates on this one, so I guess better late than never. Current state of affairs:

October:






November:





January:





New growth (taken at time of writing):


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 29, 2013)

Very nice documentary on the flowering cycle of moquettianum!


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Jul 29, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Very nice documentary on the flowering cycle of moquettianum!



Thanks! I'm debating whether or not to continue when it starts its second blooming.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 29, 2013)

Or a new thread for a new blooming. Title it, "moquettianum 2013" like some of us do for same plant numerous years of blooms.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 29, 2013)

Is it really that pale???


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 29, 2013)

If you look at the flower closely Dot it looks like its the same flower in Oct, Nov and Jan! So by then it was old, gray haired man! LOL


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Jul 30, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Or a new thread for a new blooming. Title it, "moquettianum 2013" like some of us do for same plant numerous years of blooms.



I was also considering that option; looks like that's what I'll do. At this rate, however, I wouldn't be surprised to see it be "moquettianum 2014..." 



SlipperFan said:


> Is it really that pale???



No. The November Picture as well as the ones that started the thread are quite close to what the flower looks like in real life; the others were a poor choice of exposure and white balance.



SlipperKing said:


> If you look at the flower closely Dot it looks like its the same flower in Oct, Nov and Jan! So by then it was old, gray haired man! LOL



Good assessment!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 30, 2013)

I like the old man. But even the second photo looks pale to me.


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Jul 31, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> I like the old man. But even the second photo looks pale to me.



May I ask which second one?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 31, 2013)

Ghosthunt64 said:


> May I ask which second one?



November.


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Jul 31, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> November.



Not really desaturated, but you do have a point. I think the picture has a bit of a warm color temperature...


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 1, 2013)

Ghosthunt64 said:


> Not really desaturated, but you do have a point. I think the picture has a bit of a warm color temperature...



Quite so -- but even after a Photoshop color correction, the colors seem to be a bit pale. That said, I really like the coloring.


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Aug 2, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Quite so -- but even after a Photoshop color correction, the colors seem to be a bit pale. That said, I really like the coloring.



Fair enough. Thanks, at any rate.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 2, 2013)

I am envious. This is not a species often offered here, glaucophylum and liemianum often, but moquettianum almost never! I like it plenty, well done.


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Aug 2, 2013)

Trithor said:


> I am envious. This is not a species often offered here, glaucophylum and liemianum often, but moquettianum almost never! I like it plenty, well done.



Thanks! Where do you live, perchance?


----------



## Trithor (Aug 3, 2013)

Ghosthunt64 said:


> Thanks! Where do you live, perchance?



Sandton (northern suburb of Johannesburg), but I spend about 30% of my time on my Game ranch in the Limpopo Province (Swartklip)


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Aug 3, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Sandton (northern suburb of Johannesburg), but I spend about 30% of my time on my Game ranch in the Limpopo Province (Swartklip)



Mmm... Sorry, I wish I could help you... Well, thanks anyway. Meanwhile, I think there's an option to set your location in your profile options. User CP>Edit Profile>Location


----------



## Trithor (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry, it used to have my location, but deleting of info was a prelude to me trying to delete myself from the forum completely, but as it turns out it is not so easy, both from a structure point of view as well as self restraint.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2013)

I, for one, am glad you did not succeed in deleting yourself from this forum!


----------



## Trithor (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you Dot!


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ah... Well... Same here, I suppose.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 4, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Sorry, it used to have my location, but deleting of info was a prelude to me trying to delete myself from the forum completely, but as it turns out it is not so easy, both from a structure point of view as well as self restraint.



please dont go.
The southern hemisphere needs all the support it can get.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 5, 2013)

> I, for one, am glad you did not succeed in deleting yourself from this forum!


Me Too!


----------



## Trithor (Aug 5, 2013)

I feel a bit embarrassed, but thank you all.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 5, 2013)

keep my slippers warm, one day we'll all come visit SA.


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Aug 5, 2013)

Trithor said:


> I feel a bit embarrassed, but thank you all.



No problem.


----------

